# Asada Marinade recipe



## sidsgothem (Sep 7, 2016)

i can't seem to find a asada marinade recipe...if i do every single recipe is different...i'm looking for something that resembles authentic flavors.

i intend to use this for taco's


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Carne asada is about the technique of grilling meat more than it is about a specific seasoning and preparation. That's why you see a wide-ranging variety of marinades or rubs. If you have a particular restaurant or taco cart asada that you like ask for more details in their treatment of the meat.

Authentic is more in the eye of the beholder in this case than in a set recipe.


----------



## sidsgothem (Sep 7, 2016)

phatch said:


> Carne asada is about the technique of grilling meat more than it is about a specific seasoning and preparation. That's why you see a wide-ranging variety of marinades or rubs. If you have a particular restaurant or taco cart asada that you like ask for more details in their treatment of the meat.
> 
> Authentic is more in the eye of the beholder in this case than in a set recipe.


i actually have a fav taco truck that i go to twice a week...but the people cooking don't speak english  the one person who speaks english runs the register and doesn't know how they cook things sadly.

but there has to be a a marinade that is typically used on average for steak based taco's for mexican cuisines or in mexico itself...most restaurants/trucks asada's taste virtually the same...


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I spent some time in Tuscon, AZ recently.  I visited many taco shops and trucks.  At the shop that we thought had the best food I watched them cook the Carne asada.  Salt and pepper then on to the grill.  I asked what cut of beef. It was bottom round steak.  Like many ethnic foods cheap and simple.


----------



## sidsgothem (Sep 7, 2016)

y


Jimyra said:


> I spent some time in Tuscon, AZ recently. I visited many taco shops and trucks. At the shop that we thought had the best food I watched them cook the Carne asada. Salt and pepper then on to the grill. I asked what cut of beef. It was bottom round steak. Like many ethnic foods cheap and simple.


you're saying they didn't marinate the meat at-all?

i'm personally a rib-eye type of person and cutting it thin and chopping it for Asada or a flank if i'm being cheap.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I think that soy sauce can definitely be an authentic ingredient of SoCal carne asada tacos. And when you think about it, what could be more authentic to SoCal than using Asian ingredients when preparing Mexican food!? Korean BBQ Burritos? Kalbi tacos anyone? Click the image below to check out the menu of this SoCal food truck:





  








dsc_0037.jpg




__
french fries


__
Sep 8, 2016








My take on the local carne asada is to marinate the right cut of meat (it's often called carne asada at carnicerias, sometimes flap meat):

Marinate the meat along with big orange slices and onion slices with orange juice, soy sauce, a bit of oil, lime juice, garlic, cumin, dry oregano, jalapeño, cilantro, green onions.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We've got a little Vietnamese place close by that does Tacos and Burritos. Scroll to the bottom of the linked menu to see.

http://www.littlesaigonutah.com/blank


----------



## sidsgothem (Sep 7, 2016)

i've had the fusion taco's they're great but i'm not really looking to make something like that they're more of a sweet/tangy flavors which i can't really do more than once a week.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

sidsgothem said:


> i've had the fusion taco's they're great but i'm not really looking to make something like that they're more of a sweet/tangy flavors which i can't really do more than once a week.


That was just to make the point that Soy sauce is authentic. The marinade used is the Kalbi one, nothing to do with carne asada, sorry if I confused you.

On the other hand, the marinade recipe I shared with you is the classic carne asada marinade, it's not sweet at all, tangy yes, a little bit, but it's the typical flavor of carne asada tacos you can get from trucks in the streets of Los Angeles.


----------



## sidsgothem (Sep 7, 2016)

French Fries said:


> That was just to make the point that Soy sauce is authentic. The marinade used is the Kalbi one, nothing to do with carne asada, sorry if I confused you.
> 
> On the other hand, the marinade recipe I shared with you is the classic carne asada marinade, it's not sweet at all, tangy yes, a little bit, but it's the typical flavor of carne asada tacos you can get from trucks in the streets of Los Angeles.


oh i didn't even see the recipe!

okay i'll try it tomorrow night, Thank you! hopefully it turns out well!


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

you're saying they didn't marinate the meat at-all?



i'm personally a rib-eye type of person and cutting it thin and chopping it for Asada or a flank if i'm being cheap.



sidsgothem,

That is correct salt and pepper and to the grill. Bottom round is about as cheap of a cut as you can get.


----------



## martijacobs (Jun 3, 2016)

It all depends on the meat burning, It is really common that marine meat losses the flavored cus the cooking time spent more than necessary


----------

